# Updated tanks



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Moonies tank is finally planted! His tail is still ripping but I placed the java fern in front of it to stop him from resting with his tail in the intake pipe, hopefully that will help. 









Here are the last two surviving guppies in their 3.5 gal, no live plants in here, not enough lighting. 









And this is the setup for the 2 new goldfish (cycling currently), i kept it simple so theyd have plenty of room to move around in such a small area (they will be moved to a 29 gal mid winter)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice planted tank! Other than the ugly pink sand...


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

lol I wish it didn't look so pink, It's def orange..looks more natural in real life


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the pagoda ornament in the betta tank. Where did you find it? Also, if you're having problems with fins getting stuck in a filter intake, you can try covering it with a filter sponge. That worked for me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry jenna...it does not look natural...not even in real life.....
try a dark brown or even a black gravel with your fish...it will bring out their real colors..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

What loha said, but sand is another option. White silica sand looks really nice in planted tanks with driftwood. Otherwise I really love your bettas tank, I like the way it is designed to give the betta more swimming space.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

pinetree said:


> I like the pagoda ornament in the betta tank. Where did you find it? Also, if you're having problems with fins getting stuck in a filter intake, you can try covering it with a filter sponge. That worked for me.


I got the ornament at petsmart for about $8? I think. Moonie LOVES it


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

This picture makes it appear less pink, i used flash. I definitely hear you guys about the sand, but when I first set the tank up I bought one of those huge bags of sand, hes stuck with it lol. But im not too worried...he doesnt complain and hes happy to have all the plants plus i can see the debri better when im cleaning up with a turkey baster. Im hoping to get him some top cover plants soon. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...kind of a crappy pic , but this is my old 46 gallon bowfront...


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

As long as you like the way your fish tank looks Jemma I wouldn't change it. Since you are the person that will stare at it all day it is up too you. But maybe just try sand . . .


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm really liking your betta, he has some nice fins.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice except that pink gravel. What's that lava looking light in your new tank?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Looks like a bubble wand with led lights to me


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice tank lohachata! thanks bettaguy and yes that is a bubble wand with LED...It looks like a lot of pressure coming out of the wand so i was worried but its actually very gentle  ...my new aquaclear filter is insanely loud tho! any suggestions?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

for one top of your tank its actually low if its topped of properly you wont hear it


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol I like the Buddha tank... How is your Betta fairing with the plants? Is he eating them at all so far? 

I have been looking for a nice octagon tank for a long time, I want to do a large one at some point, but I can never find BIG ones anywhere. "Big" as in 50g+ range. 

It would be nice if you could find some java moss and attach it to the little Pagoda lantern; that would look cool. A Nymphea lotus (or any dwarf lilly species from Nymphaea ) dead center would tie the whole theme together and look dope!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a 45 gallon hex...it is sitting in the storage locker....i think i have more tanks in storage then i have set up...


----------

